# New Here, New Tayana Mariner 36'



## regis57 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought a 1978 Mariner 36' Ketch  . Pretty good condition over-all, a bit of rot under the main mast, I need to step the main, drop the compression/jack post, get underneath the gelcoat and rework the overhead. The teak is a bit rough, but the boat seems to have the right things wrong....lots of TLC and Preventative Maintainace NEEDED!

I am excited as this is my first boat ever, should be challenging and keep me busy! 

Regis


----------



## vintageray (Oct 1, 2010)

Where are you located? Welcome aboard.


----------



## regis57 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Mariner 36*

Located in Cleveland, here on the Great Lakes, I beleive that is why the boat is in such good shape!

Regis


----------

